# February '06 meeting



## MatPat

What does everyone think about holding the February meeting at a restaurant or LFS in the Cinci area? Jim and I talked today and neither one of us can hold the February meeting and I don't know if it would be fair to ask Rob to hold it again. If anyone else wants to host (instead of having the meeting in a public place) let us know!

I was thinking a late afternoon meeting on Sunday would be nice. Maybe meet at a restaurant or LFS around 5:00 or so then head to the GCAS meeting afterwards. The 5:00 pm start time may be a problem with a LFS but we could always end the meeting at 5pm and then go get something to eat and head to the GCAS meeting. 

Any and all input is appreciated


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Maybe, if you all wanted, you could come up this way. This would be cool, especially if i can source Lauren a tank. Just an idea. If you are interested I can probably make it work.


----------



## MatPat

That would be cool with me! Remember February is a short month so the meeting is not that far off.


----------



## Simpte 27

Not long enough by far. I'll be 30 in 17 days


----------



## MatPat

Just a follow up post for the February meeting...Does anyone have any input on the location, time or date? There are only two weekends left in February.


----------



## molurus73

My suggestion is to pick a restaurant off the Winton Road exit like Golden Corral, Skyline or something and meet there at 5:30. Anyone that wants to show up can come and then we can all go to the GCAS meeting after. We don't even need a structured meeting. We can bring plants to swap if you want, but mostly just sit around, bullcrap, and enjoy the company. :drinkers:


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

There's actually a BW3's right off the Winton Rd exit. Get off I-275 like you were going to the fish meeting. You'll cross over the overpass and turn left at the traffic light by the Marathon station. There is a big horseshoe shaped shopping complex with mostly closed stores. If you think of the shopping complex as an upside down U, BW3's is at the bottom left. I think you can see it from the highway. 

I throw this option out there, because it's a pretty roomy place and it's less likely that everybody in the restaurant will be able to hear our every word and stare at us funny.  

2/26 is two weeks from today.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> 2/26 is two weeks from today.


Since we haven't heard back from Sean and Lauren about holding the meeting in Columbus yet, we could either have it on the 26th or the 19th. The 19th would be nice so I could attend the GCAS meeting also though I really don't care for the meeting topic "Saltwater fish compatability. I guess the day we hold the meeting really doesn't matters much to me. I definately think we should hold it at a public place since no one has volunteered to host (except Sean and Lauren of course).


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

With it being a short month i dont think Columbus will work. Lauren's 21's is the last weekend and this weekend is too soon. I have also not been working much at my part time job because of SWOAPE and MINI meetings. Oh well, soemtimes you got to have fun right?  

Maybe next month.


----------



## MatPat

Tracy was asking me where our next meeting was going to be held and I told her we hadn't decided yet. She suggested we hold it at our place which was a bit of a shock to me. I didn't figure she would want a bunch of people in the house with a new baby but I guess I was wrong, again  

Seems we now have two options for the meeting, Saturday the 25th at my house or either of the next two weekends at a restaurant in the Cincy area. I have family coming for a visit this Saturday so I wonl't be able to attend a meeting then. I don't mind hosting at all and that will keep me out of the LFS in Cinci and out of trouble  Just let me know whether you prefer my place or a restaurant in Cinci and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Simpte 27

I won't be there on the 25th. My birthday


----------



## Troy McClure

I would like to go to the GCAS meeting. That way maybe Jim and I and whoever else could take a trip to Cincy Discus if they are open!


----------



## NemoGirl

I have an all-day class on February 25th so I can't make it either. Sad, I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## MatPat

Does anyone else have an opinion on the meeting? I don't have to host it, I just wanted to throw that option out there  

Damon and Sandy,

Since the two of you are the only ones who have replied thus far, would either of you two be able to make a Sunday meeting? Holding a meeting at a restaurant would be a nice option. 

If anyone other than Erik wants to go to Cinci Discus, I believe they are only open noon to 4pm on Saturdays and Sundays so we would need to plan accordingly.


----------



## Troy McClure

I like Jim's idea with the extra addition of Cincy Discus before our meeting.


----------



## Simpte 27

Alas not for a cpl of months. (Dart season is over in april).


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> Does anyone else have an opinion on the meeting? I don't have to host it, I just wanted to throw that option out there
> 
> Damon and Sandy,
> 
> Since the two of you are the only ones who have replied thus far, would either of you two be able to make a Sunday meeting? Holding a meeting at a restaurant would be a nice option.
> 
> If anyone other than Erik wants to go to Cinci Discus, I believe they are only open noon to 4pm on Saturdays and Sundays so we would need to plan accordingly.


I recommended BW3's before the GCAS meeting! Maybe I didn't post it loud enough.


----------



## MatPat

I must be getting "hard of reading" in my old age  

BW3 sounds good to me. This Sunday (the 19th) is the GCAS meeting, so if we want to go to the GCAS meeting after our meeting we need to meet this Sunday. The GCAS topic is "Saltwater Fish Comptibility" so maybe it won't be of much interest to us and we can just stay at BW3 a bit longer :drinkers:.

How did they come up with the name BW3 anyways? Shouldn't it be BW2, since Buffalo Wild Wings only has two W's in it????


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I didn't realize the meeting wasn't the last Sunday in February. That pushes things up for me.

BW3's used to stand for Buffalo Wild Wings & Weck. Weck is the German Kimmelweck roll used as the sandwich bread.

I'll be getting to this month's meeting a little bit early, because I'd like to BAP some Cherry Barbs and both Shelly & I have tanks to purchase as well.


----------



## Jack W

Has a time and place been established. I am going to the GCAS meeting because I will be picking up some fish. I am OK with any place and time.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> I didn't realize the meeting wasn't the last Sunday in February. That pushes things up for me.


I didn't realize it either until my last post.



rwoehr said:


> BW3's used to stand for Buffalo Wild Wings & Weck. Weck is the German Kimmelweck roll used as the sandwich bread.


Good to know. No one I have ever asked has known the answer! Now I can relay it to my brother-in-law 



rwoehr said:


> I'll be getting to this month's meeting a little bit early, because I'd like to BAP some Cherry Barbs and both Shelly & I have tanks to purchase as well.





Jack W said:


> Has a time and place been established. I am going to the GCAS meeting because I will be picking up some fish. I am OK with any place and time.


I don't think a time has been established yet but I think BW3 should be the place. Unfortunately, I can't make it on Sunday. All of my family is coming to see Chloe. That was supposed to happen today but plans were changed. I guess it would be best if you two (Rob and Jack) decide on a time and place for the meeting and those who can make it will be there. I hate to miss a meeting but family does come first


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Since I didn't do squat yesterday like I planned to, I will be quite busy today. I have a couple of tanks to tear down, move to the basement, and then setup back up again. I have to make room for 2 more new 20L tanks and I have to help Shelly purchase the essentials for getting 2 10 gallon tanks setup. With fish to move around and some water changes to do as well, I think I will be pretty busy up until GCAS meeting time. 

Jack, I guess Shelly and I will see you at the GCAS meeting.


----------



## MatPat

Since the meeting didn't happen yesterday, I can hold it at my place on this coming Saturday, the 25th at 1pm. Please respond here and let me know if there is enough interest in having the meeting.

I shuuld have the ferts from Greg along with the stuff from Fosters and Smith by then.


----------



## Troy McClure

Matt, that works for me perfectly. Do you remember how much a FFM trio of the double reds would be? I might be interested in that if they can be ready for the meeting. Also, only put me down for 250ml of Excel (hopefuly things work out before the bottle runs out, wink wink.)


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Matt, that works for me perfectly. Do you remember how much a FFM trio of the double reds would be? I might be interested in that if they can be ready for the meeting. Also, only put me down for 250ml of Excel (hopefuly things work out before the bottle runs out, wink wink.)


A trio of Double Reds is $22.50 and I ordered two 2L jugs of Excel, one for Damon and one for the rest of us to split. I will update the Apisto thread with your order Eric.


----------



## Simpte 27

I may stop by for the meeting on Saturday since it is early enough.


----------

